# No Longer Repping for Divine



## Burrfoot1313 (May 28, 2016)

That is all.


----------



## charley (May 28, 2016)

I do believe Divine passed at least 10 years ago ....   That is all....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## Burrfoot1313 (May 28, 2016)

charley said:


> I do believe Divine passed at least 10 years ago ....   That is all....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao  Hot!


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2016)

Burrfoot1313 said:


> That is all.



Good decision!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2016)

who gives a shit


----------



## Burrfoot1313 (Jun 5, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who gives a shit



Your whore wife might.  She was blowing me twice a week for 2 scoops of Dare.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't have a wife tho... so owned me tho... cool post bro


----------



## charley (Jun 6, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't have a wife tho... so owned me tho... cool post bro



.... KOS ..  your attempt at always being 'frank & honest' goes a long way , & your 'down home' self deprecating humor cracks me up..


----------



## Watson (Jun 7, 2016)

Burrfoot1313 said:


> Your whore wife might.  She was blowing me twice a week for 2 scoops of Dare.





negged....


----------



## Dannie (Jun 7, 2016)

Prince said:


> Good decision!



What's up? I was wanting to try some of their supps. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 9, 2016)

those are some good lookin cocks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2016)

I know right
fuk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2016)

Can't believe those sacks hang so low!


----------



## independent (Jun 11, 2016)

SheriV said:


> those are some good lookin cocks


Im sure the wife would leave me.


----------

